# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Как сохранить ключ активации

## Sharli

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста. Я уже давно покупала диск "Секреты белошвейки", активировать который нужно через интернет. Для каждого компьютера нужно активировать отдельно. То есть если переустановить ОС, то нужно снова запрашивать ключ. А сейчас люди, которые распространяли этот диск, прекращают свою работу. Как мне быть? Есть ли какой-нибудь универсальный генератор, чтобы самой потом получить этот ключ? Или можно найти и сохранить этот ключ в системе, пока диск активирован. Или можно будет выбрасывать диск? Спасибо заранее!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Тукидайдс

В текстовом файле.

----------

